# Is ground flax seed okay when...



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

I have a few diverticula in my colon, small ones. One doctor says to avoid nuts, hulls, seeds, and the other says I don't need to avoid them. I have a small coffee/flax seed grinder and have been grinding fresh flax seed to put in oatmeal, salads, etc. I really like it, and since I have elevated cholesterol and CRP levels, I'd really like to keep eating the flax seed. It also helps keep me regular. Any advice for me?


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - As long as the flax seeds are finely ground I don't think they'll pose a risk to you. It is a good idea to avoid whole seeds, nuts, hulls, and other raw, whole insoluble fiber foods if you have diverticulosis, as they can get lodged in those little intestinal pouches (the diverticuli) and cause inflammation, which would then result in diverticulitis. However, when you finely grind insoluble fiber you're breaking it down to the point where it's much less likely to be trapped in the diverticuli. And flax sees (as well as flax oil) are very good for a lot of health concerns.For other insoluble fiber foods (especially fruits and veggies) finely dicing, pureeing, and/or cooking will really help minimize the risk. Best,Heather


----------

